# Hello there fellow haunters!!



## spooky-kabuki (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi there everyone!!

I'm from East Chicago, Indiana, which is literally next to infamous Gary IN(smaller version of Detroit, look it up), and I live less than 10 minutes from south Chicago, so access to places there is a breeze. I used to be a sporadic haunter making decor and occasional props here and there, making or altering masks and such. Fast forward a few years, I'm now ready to get back into the swing of things and be serious about it. I also used to collect many masks (which sadly I sold most at the time, blasted $ troubles).

Aside from getting back into masks and props, I plan to take a few courses in mask making, special fx makeup, as well as others at this one place in the city.

Anyway, I look forward to meeting many haunters here. I'm so glad there are places like this as well as Garage of Evil (among others) that cater to haunters, can't wait to finally get started!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome!

It is good to meet a felllow Chicago-land huanter.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Spooky!


----------



## spooky-kabuki (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks so much for the warm welcoming! It's great


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Spooky


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!


----------

